# Insider.com and businessinsider.com stories about Amtrak trips



## Amtrakfflyer (Oct 25, 2021)

I initially thought it was our friend again from a couple months ago on revision 9 or 10 of his article. It’s actually a girl and she already has three versions of her article floating around this week. Definitely has a millennial or younger vibe to the article referring to the “dining hall” and very open about her potty issues which could have just been implied and not spelled out as she did.

Im not that familiar with Business Insider but are these type of amateurish articles normal for them? The cynical part of me is screaming that Amtrak paid to have them done to show that this subpar service is what millennials want. While she somewhat liked Flexible dining (in one article at least), overall she didn’t like the trip, so if that was Amtrak’s goal they failed again.









I took a 30-hour train from New York to Miami, and the motion sickness and terrible sleep were too much for me


Insider's reporter spent 30 hours on an Amtrak train from New York City to Miami, and she said the journey was too long and too bumpy.




www.businessinsider.com.au













I spent 30 hours on an Amtrak from NYC to Miami. Here are 11 ways I made the long ride more bearable.


Insider's reporter made a lengthy Amtrak ride more comfortable by adjusting the temperature, wearing pajamas, and taking walks during stops.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 25, 2021)

Too long and too bumpy? What was she expecting?

And she admits she has travel anxiety and being between destinations makes her anxious.

That’s about as far as I could make myself read. She lives in NYC and takes commuter rail there, but being in her own roomette on Amtrak overnight made her anxious?

I could understand if she was taking the EB and (like me) is afraid of mountains —I was anxious going through the Rockies.

But NYC to Florida is nice and flat (with maybe some nice manageable East coast mountains at night? Is that where those bumps are that I barely wake up for?) 

Heck, the only thing even reading that far did was get me wishing for the end to eastern flex meals and the end of the virus running rampant through the south—because now I really want to go on the Silvers and on that route again!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 25, 2021)

For me there seemed to be no attempt at a coherent narrative. She makes random and conflicting statements but rarely tries to reconcile anything. She has travel anxiety but thinks a 30+ hour trip is a good idea. She's been riding trains all her life but is also surprised by almost everything. She comes across like someone who struggles with every mode of transportation and flying is best simply because it's faster and cheaper. In the end it feels more like an attention seeking Instagram post than a real article meant to be read and digested by adults. I'm kinda surprised she didn't ask _What do you think of my ink?_ toward the end.


----------



## Cal (Oct 25, 2021)

"The author tries to sleep."

Maybe it'd help if it wasn't broad daylight out and you close the curtains? I don't know about you, but I don't find it particularly easy to fall asleep when theres sunlight shining directly onto my face.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 25, 2021)

Business Insider really almost always seams like amateur hour in my view. It's like a bunch of millennials just trying to get their five minutes of fame. It's like poor instagram style stuff. 

Then you have the other ones like the Points Guy, View from the Wing, and a few other more aviation centered blogs. I oftentimes look at them as spoiled rotten and if they don't get their way they are fast to write about it and complain. I don't really care for them either.


----------



## sttom (Oct 25, 2021)

I remember watching a YouTube review a flight once and he was mad that he didn't get a drink service in business class! The poor baby! The flight was under and hour and my thoughts were "dude, why'd you waste money for business class on a flight under an hour?" I wouldn't say it's a generational thing, so much as an expectations thing. Some are more down to earth regardless of age and some don't have touch with reality. It's a human thing and the internet has ripped out collective blinders off.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 26, 2021)

sttom said:


> I remember watching a YouTube review a flight once and he was mad that he didn't get a drink service in business class! The poor baby! The flight was under and hour and my thoughts were "dude, why'd you waste money for business class on a flight under an hour?" I wouldn't say it's a generational thing, so much as an expectations thing. Some are more down to earth regardless of age and some don't have touch with reality. It's a human thing and the internet has ripped out collective blinders off.



Heck I do a drink service on ten minute regional flights. It's doable if you hustle. And I like to hustle.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Oct 26, 2021)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> I initially thought it was our friend again from a couple months ago on revision 9 or 10 of his article. It’s actually a girl and she already has three versions of her article floating around this week. Definitely has a millennial or younger vibe to the article referring to the “dining hall” and very open about her potty issues which could have just been implied and not spelled out as she did.
> 
> Im not that familiar with Business Insider but are these type of amateurish articles normal for them? The cynical part of me is screaming that Amtrak paid to have them done to show that this subpar service is what millennials want. While she somewhat liked Flexible dining (in one article at least), overall she didn’t like the trip, so if that was Amtrak’s goal they failed again.
> 
> ...


She just eliminated most forms of transportation when she said, "I took a 30-hour train from New York to Miami, and the motion sickness and terrible sleep were too much for me."

How else is she going to travel without motion sickness??? Fly? Take a boat? Ride a car? Perhaps she would have less motion sickness if she walked or rode her bike!


----------



## sttom (Oct 26, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> Heck I do a drink service on ten minute regional flights. It's doable if you hustle. And I like to hustle.


I've primarily flown on budget airlines (Southwest, Frontier, United and British Airways) so my expectation of a flight is basically nothing beyond the transportation. And I do count United and British Airways economy section as a budget carrier. But for someone like me, expecting anything out of an under an hour flight besides the transportation is asking too much in my book. Or paying for business class for that short of a flight.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 26, 2021)

sttom said:


> I remember watching a YouTube review a flight once and he was mad that he didn't get a drink service in business class! The poor baby! The flight was under and hour and my thoughts were "dude, why'd you waste money for business class on a flight under an hour?"


If all this guy wanted was drink service in business that sounds pretty reasonable to me. Even on a short flight business class is a small cabin easily served.



sttom said:


> I wouldn't say it's a generational thing, so much as an expectations thing. Some are more down to earth regardless of age and some don't have touch with reality. It's a human thing and the internet has ripped out collective blinders off.


My first couple decades with American, Southwest, & United included drink service in coach on short flights, so I'd say it's probably a generational thing for many.


----------



## AmHope (Oct 26, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> She just eliminated most forms of transportation when she said, "I took a 30-hour train from New York to Miami, and the motion sickness and terrible sleep were too much for me."
> 
> How else is she going to travel without motion sickness??? Fly? Take a boat? Ride a car? Perhaps she would have less motion sickness if she walked or rode her bike!


As someone who gets motion sickness, a flight in good weather is definitely more stable than freight track on the long distance Amtrak routes. The caveat being that turbulence can be far worse than even the worst track, but it's usually much shorter in duration. 

Obviously the train wins when you're on non third world track in a civilized country that has rail infrastructure not maintained by UP/BNSF/CSX.


----------



## sttom (Oct 26, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> My first decade with Southwest and United included full drink service in coach on very short flights, so yeah I'd say it's probably a generational thing for many.


The YouTuber I'm referencing is closure to my age, so very much a millennial. Southwest still give you a drink and peanuts on some flights, no idea what the time limit is if there is one. I still think it's unreasonable to expect anything beyond transportation on an under an hour flight.


----------



## Nick Farr (Oct 26, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> Heck I do a drink service on ten minute regional flights. It's doable if you hustle. And I like to hustle.



I'm curious which airlines even cater these flights to allow you to do it.

Of course, on private jets it's another thing...


----------



## Nick Farr (Oct 26, 2021)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> Im not that familiar with Business Insider but are these type of amateurish articles normal for them?



The article is about the limit of what you can expect the average Instagram user to read. It's conversational and has some embedded tips.

The author's experiences appear to be primarily with European and MTA commuter rail trains. If you're used to continuously welded ballast-free high speed rail in Europe, traveling Amtrak LD will be a shift for sure.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 26, 2021)

Nick Farr said:


> I'm curious which airlines even cater these flights to allow you to do it.


Since we're talking about premium cabins all of the legacies were restocked as of this last summer. Even with the DFW meltdown AA was still managing a full drink service in F/J on sub-hour flights. DL was even providing drinks and cocktails in Y+. Many people who buy these tickets expect drinks because that's part of what the airlines advertise as the upgrade sales pitch. I'm not sure why expecting to receive what you were sold is a bad thing to some but whatever.


----------



## Nick Farr (Oct 26, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Since we're talking about premium cabins all of the legacies were restocked as of this last summer.



Ah, I meant the short flights. I ask because I'm often on a ~100 nautical mile flight that's basically an ascent and descent. They have bottled water, but this flight is almost never catered. Going from my home airport to any of my preferred airline's other hubs, we always get the boarding drink service and a mid-flight snack and drink service.


----------



## Barb Stout (Oct 26, 2021)

I thought it was odd that the first article was in Business Insider Australia. So before I read it, I assumed that she was visiting from Australia, but after reading a few lines, no it appears that she is an East Coast American. 

I am somewhat sympathetic to the motion sickness situation as I have troubles with that on cars and buses, but not really on trains, although sometimes when I'm eating on the train I can get a little tummy upset. But I don't think it's due to the quality of the food; I think it's the combination of motion, bumps, and opening my mouth wide to get the food in. When I'm sleeping, I really love the motion. It's like being rocked to sleep or getting a massage all night long.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 26, 2021)

The only short flight segment on a major airline where there wasn't drink service, even for coach was a 15 minute flight on United from Dulles to BWI. (I was flying from Denver, the plane stopped at Dulles before continuing on to BWI, so I got my drink and meal service -- this was back in 1987 -- earlier on the Denver - Dulles segment.) There was always drink service on Northwest when I would fly from BWI to Detroit, which was about an hour or less in the air, and in my college days, I specifically picked meal flights between Philadelphia and O'Hare to avoid having to eat at the airport. They had no problem doing full meal service on those short flights.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm surprised she didn't mention that the mattress in the upper berth of the Viewliner roomette appeared to be made out of concrete. At least that was my experience on my recent trip on the LSL. I really did have trouble getting to sleep that night.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 26, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I'm surprised she didn't mention that the mattress in the upper berth of the Viewliner roomette appeared to be made out of concrete.



She’s saving that for version 4 of the article.

On the opposite end of this sort of hack “reporting,” I am greatly enjoying videos by a Canadian hockey player who takes the Canadian in his off-season time and a kid (I think also Canadian but I’m not sure) who did the SL in coach and actually made a cheerful adventure out of it.

Yes, I know they are also in it to make some money, but how much more entertaining to “travel” with someone with an upbeat attitude, a willingness to try new adventures, and an attempt to scratch the surface and present the viewer with a good travelogue than these whiny business insider people.

I know who I’d rather be seated in the dining car with!


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 26, 2021)

sttom said:


> Southwest still give you a drink and peanuts on some flights, no idea what the time limit is if there is one.



They used to do it on every flight (unless turbulence was such that the flight attendants couldn't get up), but it's currently limited to flights of 250 miles or more, with a very limited beverage selection (only Coke, Diet Coke, 7Up, bottled water, or coffee).


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 26, 2021)

trainman74 said:


> They used to do it on every flight (unless turbulence was such that the flight attendants couldn't get up), but it's currently limited to flights of 250 miles or more, with a very limited beverage selection (only Coke, Diet Coke, 7Up, bottled water, or coffee).


Do they still sell alcoholic beverages?


----------



## Cal (Oct 26, 2021)

AmHope said:


> As someone who gets motion sickness, a flight popw a ive in good weather is definitely more stable than freight track on the long distance Amtrak routes. The caveat being that turbulence can be far worse than even the worst track, but it's usually much shorter in duration.
> 
> Obviously the train wins when you're on non third world track in a civilized country that has rail infrastructure not maintained by UP/BNSF/CSX.


Ive had some very smooth rides on freight tracks. Mainly UPs sunset route and the southern transcon.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 27, 2021)

Nick Farr said:


> Ah, I meant the short flights. I ask because I'm often on a ~100 nautical mile flight that's basically an ascent and descent. They have bottled water, but this flight is almost never catered. Going from my home airport to any of my preferred airline's other hubs, we always get the boarding drink service and a mid-flight snack and drink service.


My shortest flights in 2021 were a little under 250 miles (less than an hour in the air) and on those segments we received drinks and cocktails in premium cabins but no PDB's. I cannot comment on 100 mile flights since that's not something I've seen around these here parts.



trainman74 said:


> They used to do it on every flight (unless turbulence was such that the flight attendants couldn't get up), but it's currently limited to flights of 250 miles or more, with a very limited beverage selection (only Coke, Diet Coke, 7Up, bottled water, or coffee).


It's hard to know what a full drink selection will become moving forward. Everything is scaled back with mini cans and no official lists that I could find.


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 27, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Do they still sell alcoholic beverages?



No, partly as a result of the incident in which a Southwest flight attendant had teeth knocked out by a passenger. The five selections I listed are the only beverage choices, period.

On a Southwest flight I was on last week, one of the flight attendants claimed that another reason for the current limited service is because they would normally read lips to figure out what beverage passengers were ordering over the sound of the cabin, but that's obviously impossible with masks... therefore, they only have five choices so that passengers can order by holding up the appropriate number of fingers.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 27, 2021)

I wonder how Southwest explains drink service on Delta, United, Spirit, etc. American is the most confusing since they refuse to sell alcohol in coach but have no problem serving hard liquor for free up front.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Nov 1, 2021)

I took a 35-hour train ride from Denver to San Francisco for $74. Here are the 7 best and 7 worst parts.


I rode coach on the Amtrak for over a day and there were a few highlights, like the cheap price, and a few downsides, like poor food and no Wi-Fi.




www.yahoo.com





Another article from a millennial now I’m more certain than ever Amtrak itself is behind these horrible articles. I get going after the younger crowd but why not go after and keep customers with more disposable income and time, with better service millennials would flock to the rails as well. SMH


----------



## neroden (Nov 1, 2021)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> Im not that familiar with Business Insider but are these type of amateurish articles normal for them?


Yes. It's a bit of "throw everything at the wall and see what sticks" as a media outlet; and honestly it's not as bad as that makes it sound. They're mostly honest and tend to chase out actual liars. Which is better than many outlets do.


----------



## neroden (Nov 1, 2021)

AmHope said:


> As someone who gets motion sickness, a flight in good weather is definitely more stable than freight track on the long distance Amtrak routes. The caveat being that turbulence can be far worse than even the worst track, but it's usually much shorter in duration.
> 
> Obviously the train wins when you're on non third world track in a civilized country that has rail infrastructure not maintained by UP/BNSF/CSX.


Different people's motion sickness varies. For some reason I'm always better on trains than in airplanes; my theory is that trains may have a lot of pitch, but have very little yaw and not much tilt (even on bumpy track) and I think the yaw is what gets me on the airplanes.


----------



## neroden (Nov 1, 2021)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> I took a 35-hour train ride from Denver to San Francisco for $74. Here are the 7 best and 7 worst parts.
> 
> 
> I rode coach on the Amtrak for over a day and there were a few highlights, like the cheap price, and a few downsides, like poor food and no Wi-Fi.
> ...


I actually think this one is very positive, with one major exception: she wants better food.

So much for the ludicrous claim a few years back by some Amtrak official that the degradation of the food was to serve millennials. The millennials want good food.


----------



## McIntyre2K7 (Nov 1, 2021)

sttom said:


> The YouTuber I'm referencing is closure to my age, so very much a millennial. Southwest still give you a drink and peanuts on some flights, no idea what the time limit is if there is one. I still think it's unreasonable to expect anything beyond transportation on an under an hour flight.



I did TPA to ATL on Southwest two weeks ago and they gave us a drink an a snack which I found strange as it was only a 45 minute flight. You basically had to open up the app and select which drink you wanted. Then you would show the picture to the flight attendant.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Nov 2, 2021)

I spent $1,000 to have a room to myself on a 30-hour Amtrak ride, and it's the only way I'd ever travel long distance by train again


Insider's reporter spent 30 hours on a train from Miami to NYC, and she said she'd pay double the cost of a smaller room for double the space again.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## sttom (Nov 2, 2021)

$1000 for a room! Ay Dios Mio! Nevermind that before deregulation the cost of just the room would be over half that and you wouldn't get any of your food covered. Given what Amtrak's accommodations are and that they can set their own fares, $1000 for what she got is more than you would get just with the ticket back in the "Golden Age".


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 2, 2021)

Is this the same girl who wrote another article saying she has travel anxiety and gets queasy? Then what’s she dancing on the train for?

Is that a VLII bedroom she is in? It looks awfully new and clean. Here all we true train lovers are hoping we’ll get to be in one eventually if the rates ever drop and we’re lucky enough to get the new car.

And some little kid writes an article for other little kids and gets the whole thing paid for and manages to get the new bedroom.

Good grief.

However, she did spend some of her time watching the Office, so she gets points for that. I didn’t know anyone that young would even know about the Office.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Nov 2, 2021)

I’m convinced Amtrak is behind these crazy articles. Gardner is still trying to pander to millennials. Like everything else Amtrak screwed this up as well. The majority of the articles are negative and say the food is bad as well. Way to go Amtrak management.


----------



## Cal (Nov 2, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> However, she did spend some of her time watching the Office, so she gets points for that. I didn’t know anyone that young would even know about the Office.


As a young one, I beg to differ. 


Mystic River Dragon said:


> Is that a VLII bedroom she is in? It looks awfully new and clean. Here all we true train lovers are hoping we’ll get to be in one eventually if the rates ever drop and we’re lucky enough to get the new car.


It's a VI


----------



## Bostontoallpoints (Nov 3, 2021)

sttom said:


> $1000 for a room! Ay Dios Mio! Nevermind that before deregulation the cost of just the room would be over half that and you wouldn't get any of your food covered. Given what Amtrak's accommodations are and that they can set their own fares, $1000 for what she got is more than you would get just with the ticket back in the "Golden Age".


There is only one government run passenger intercity rail service today. So it is essentially regulated. Airfare on the other hand has come way down by price after deregulation. I suppose if we only had one National airline in the U.S. then airfare would be similarly priced. I know I’m not paying one way airfare or train fare at $1000 between NY and Florida. I’ll just drive. By the way the Golden Age of trains had much better service and food.


----------



## sttom (Nov 3, 2021)

Bostontoallpoints said:


> There is only one government run passenger intercity rail service today. So it is essentially regulated. Airfare on the other hand has come way down by price after deregulation. I suppose if we only had one National airline in the U.S. then airfare would be similarly priced. I know I’m not paying one way airfare or train fare at $1000 between NY and Florida. I’ll just drive. By the way the Golden Age of trains had much better service and food.


There is no part of the government that has powers that the ICC had over Amtrak and the freight railroads prior to the passage of the Staggers Act. Fares prior to then were regulated, Congress could now, they could do pretty much anything if they care to, but they don't care about what airlines or Amtrak is doing or charging people. The truth is that you paid more for tickets and got less included in them under regulation than you do now. Food service was restaurant quality, but you paid damned near top dollar for them.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 3, 2021)

Bostontoallpoints said:


> There is only one government run passenger intercity rail service today. So it is essentially regulated.


Which regulations control Amtrak pricing and what do they say about it?


----------



## Bostontoallpoints (Nov 3, 2021)

sttom said:


> There is no part of the government that has powers that the ICC had over Amtrak and the freight railroads prior to the passage of the Staggers Act. Fares prior to then were regulated, Congress could now, they could do pretty much anything if they care to, but they don't care about what airlines or Amtrak is doing or charging people. The truth is that you paid more for tickets and got less included in them under regulation than you do now. Food service was restaurant quality, but you paid damned near top dollar for them.


I’ll take Pullman service over Amtrak any day all day.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Nov 9, 2021)

I spent 60 hours traveling on Amtrak trains from New York to Texas. Here are 11 things that surprised me most.


I took two Amtrak trains to get from New York to Austin. Here are the unexpected things about traveling across the country in coach for over two days.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Skylark (Nov 9, 2021)

It's pretty cringe. Yes, the ride is bumpy. It can do a number on you. As a millennial myself, I'm well old enough to know I am prone to motion sickness - by car, boat, train, or plane. So I take a Dramamine and bring extra with me. I bring pain relievers in case I get a headache from the jostling. I don't feel great after long car rides either. It is what it is. I prefer having the space to stretch out a bit, even in a roomette. And the scenery. 

I can do a lot more to feel comfortable on the train than I can in other environments, save for a cruise or maybe a huge RV. 

It's not for everyone, which is fine.


----------



## Cal (Nov 9, 2021)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> I spent 60 hours traveling on Amtrak trains from New York to Texas. Here are 11 things that surprised me most.
> 
> 
> I took two Amtrak trains to get from New York to Austin. Here are the unexpected things about traveling across the country in coach for over two days.
> ...


This one seems a lot better than the others


----------



## neroden (Nov 9, 2021)

More promotion of passenger trains, while telling Amtrak to get better Wifi and bring back the observation car. I can't complain, from an advocacy point of view!


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Nov 13, 2021)

I took an 18-hour train ride from Chicago to DC. Here were the 5 worst parts.


I traveled on Amtrak in coach for nearly a day and my assigned seat and lack of hot food options in coach were some of the biggest disappointments.




www.yahoo.com





serious complaints about food offerings


----------



## Sidney (Nov 13, 2021)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> I took an 18-hour train ride from Chicago to DC. Here were the 5 worst parts.
> 
> 
> I traveled on Amtrak in coach for nearly a day and my assigned seat and lack of hot food options in coach were some of the biggest disappointments.
> ...


That's been going on since Flex dining started. Once all the trains have traditional dining the complaints will stop. They already have on the Western trains. The author rode in Coach. Cafe menus are pretty much on par with flex. Once Coach passengers can eat in the dining car with traditional dining the bitching will end.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 13, 2021)

I wonder how these writing assignments are given out.

Does the writer propose the trip and story? Or does the editor just throw slips of paper in a hat and whatever gets pulled out is yours? 

I would be really annoyed if I got assigned a story on LD coach when that other kid got to ride in a roomette and dance in a bedroom.

I do love how she calls the shaky tray table a desk. Makes it sound a bit more elegant.

I’m sorry—I’m being awfully silly. But I’ve gotten to the point with these articles that I’m reading them almost like humorous short stories and keep seeing the funny side.

However, there are a few good ones that do more than just scratch the surface. I agree that the New York to Austin one above is better quality than some of the others.


----------



## JoshP (Nov 15, 2021)

Just wow. I can't believe 2nd story is now published on insider.com









I took an 18-hour train ride from Chicago to DC. Here were the 5 worst parts.


I traveled on Amtrak in coach for nearly a day and my assigned seat and lack of hot food options in coach were some of the biggest disappointments.




www.insider.com





Remember other girl that rode from MIA-NYP?

Thoughts?


----------



## joelkfla (Nov 15, 2021)

kvetch, kvetch, kvetch


----------



## sttom (Nov 15, 2021)

I can feel for her on the bathroom situation, but other than that, she could have done like 5 minutes of googling to figure out the rest. She seems like the type that is unimpressed with anything other than first class on a Gulf airline.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 15, 2021)

> Since I was in coach and the train was full, I was assigned a seat at the very front of the train.
> 
> I had more legroom than some other people in coach, but no desk. I had to work during the whole trip, so it was uncomfortable having my computer in my lap for hours.
> 
> ...


So she was on a full train. Amtrak tells you how full a train is on their site when you attempt to book.

She had more legroom - a desirable thing for many - but didn't try to change with someone.

Did she complain to conductor about the noisy person taking too much room?

And she made no attempt to change her seat yet is an experienced rider.



> I usually don't like the flexible-dining menu, but it didn't matter since I was a coach passenger. In coach, my options for hot meals were slim and limited to things on the café menu, like hot dogs or a cup of noodles.


Again, she probably knew that or could have looked it up so why didn't she buy something before boarding.



> I felt bad for a woman who begged the attendant to give her a more substantial hot meal because she'd been traveling in coach for three days and hadn't had food besides ramen that whole time.



So she knew staff would try and help someone who asked for help but never tried that in spite of seeing it be successful.



> *I kept anticipating delays, which made me a bit anxious*



She arrived on time but suffered because she THOUGHT it was going to be delayed. What kind of stupid comment is that?



> In my experience, the bathrooms in coach are pretty gross. I found it genuinely upsetting to have to use the bathrooms, but I dealt with it since my trip was only 18 hours.



So do we all. She obviously has done trips in coach before so this is not something new to her trip this time.



> A representative for Amtrak told Insider its "train attendants strive to keep our lavs in clean, working order. But, like all public lavs, we [are] always at the mercy of the previous user."



Amtrak blaming the users because staff cleans far less often than McDonalds? Now that's news! NOT! They lie like rugs.

Overall, everything except being anxious when she wasn't late is all so true and less harsh than my daily comments. Her article would have been a lot better if it didn't appear to be a one-off of a single traveler but instead contained real information about Amtrak's continuing policy of not providing decent food onboard, not cleaning restrooms often enough but providing big sets with lots of room and often suffering delays caused by freight lines 50 year history of violating agreements giving Amtrak priority.

It would been far better to provide a public article indicting Amtrak for the same failures we complain about over and over to each other.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Nov 15, 2021)

Lemme guess, was there a pea under her coach seat cushion?


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 15, 2021)

IMHO it’s a factual description of a ride in coach. The food selection is poor. You are subject to being assigned an undesirable seat with an undesirable seat mate. And the train may be late.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 15, 2021)

Having to wear a muzzle mask for 18 hours is reason enough to shy away from the train.


----------



## Cal (Nov 15, 2021)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Having to wear a muzzle mask for 18 hours is reason enough to shy away from the train.


Some don't find it all that bothersome, or something they can deal with.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Nov 15, 2021)

I've ridden in coach long-distance at the front of the car and I didn't have a tray either. This was back in 2017 when I took the Silver Meteor from Richmond to Orlando. I made do with what I had without complaint.


----------



## Cal (Nov 15, 2021)

LookingGlassTie said:


> I've ridden in coach long-distance at the front of the car and I didn't have a tray either. This was back in 2017 when I took the Silver Meteor from Richmond to Orlando. I made do with what I had without complaint.


Although it still is a valid complaint, as Amtrak advertises that you can work while travelling. If you don't have a tray table, it makes it more difficult.


----------



## JoshP (Nov 15, 2021)

Cal said:


> Although it still is a valid complaint, as Amtrak advertises that you can work while travelling. If you don't have a tray table, it makes it more difficult.



In back ole days, I always buy coach ticket and when I'm ready to board the train, I always tell conductor, "I'm sticking into cafe car till end of my trip" and that what I did, sat right across where crews usually sit. They had no problem with it and I sat, work on my laptop, read book, eat/drink. That is what I do. But when pandemic came, I started booked in sleepers from on. Maybe she needs to try and see for herself.


----------



## Cal (Nov 15, 2021)

JoshP said:


> In back ole days, I always buy coach ticket and when I'm ready to board the train, I always tell conductor, "I'm sticking into cafe car till end of my trip" and that what I did, sat right across where crews usually sit. They had no problem with it and I sat, work on my laptop, read book, eat/drink. That is what I do. But when pandemic came, I started booked in sleepers from on. Maybe she needs to try and see for herself.


I believe she has taken sleepers for a different article of hers. And just because purchasing a sleeper is an option, it doesn’t mean she has to be satisfied with not having a tray table.


----------



## JoshP (Nov 15, 2021)

Cal said:


> I believe she has taken sleepers for a different article of hers. And just because purchasing a sleeper is an option, it doesn’t mean she has to be satisfied with not having a tray table.



The lady for the MIA-NYP was different girl: I spent $1,000 to have a room to myself on a 30-hour Amtrak ride, and it's the only way I'd ever travel long distance by train again

I wonder which means insider.com has garbage editors/journalist?


----------



## flitcraft (Nov 15, 2021)

When did the Insider become "All Amtrak trip reports all the time"? I realize that the cost of such stories is minimal, so it is cheaper than buying real reporitng, but is there really a rapt reading public out there for these stories?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 16, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> When did the Insider become "All Amtrak trip reports all the time"? I realize that the cost of such stories is minimal, so it is cheaper than buying real reporitng, but is there really a rapt reading public out there for these stories?



I’ve been curious about this, too, so I looked up the author requirements for Business Insider.

They say they do not accept promotional or sponsored content, so my first theory, that Amtrak might have bought a “package” of articles for peanuts as cheap advertising, goes out the window.

They actually use articles pitched by writers, and they have two types of writers: contributors (who are not paid) and freelancers (who are paid). Not quite sure what a contributor is and why they’re not paid—maybe they work for the site already and get a salary?

Like flitcraft, I was more interested in why there are all these Amtrak articles. Since they aren’t being sponsored by Amtrak, my second guess is that some young person just happened to be on an Amtrak trip and decided to write the equivalent of a “What I did on my summer vacation” article and see if they could get it published. 

Then, when it showed up on Business Insider, every other young person who saw it said to themselves, “Hey, I can do this!” and a flood of Amtrak articles started coming to Business Insider.

Just a theory—but having spent most of my working life in the editing world (although not for a magazine or newspaper), I enjoy trying to figure out how and why something gets published.


----------



## Manny T (Nov 16, 2021)

She writes something that _cannot _be factually true: "Since I was in coach and the train was full, I was assigned a seat at the very front of the train."

I have ridden the Cap Lt'd countless times, including a week ago Sunday (Nov. 7-8), and the consist always has the sleepers first behind the engine and baggage, then the dining car, then the sightseer lounge (when there is one), and then the coach cars. So if she was sitting in coach, she could not have been at the "very front of the train." Most likely she means, she sat in the very front row in her car (which was located in the middle or back of the train.) She's a sloppy reporter.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 16, 2021)

Non rail fans consistently use train to describe a coach car or sleeper car. They do not understand that a train consist of an engine and cars.


----------



## happycarrot (Nov 16, 2021)

Everything she wrote is seemingly accurate about coach travel on Amtrak. Your opinion on Amtrak operations does not invalidate other's, nor does it make her a "garbage editor/journalist". Sometimes it hurts to see something you love being hated on by others. But that's the only way Amtrak can improve. All press, even press with negative connotations, is good press.


----------



## sttom (Nov 16, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> Non rail fans consistently use train to describe a coach car or sleeper car. They do not understand that a train consist of an engine and cars.


Even people I know understand that trains consist of cars, me not withstanding and we're in a same age group as the writers of this crap. This is just a them problem. Which can either be put on character limits (no idea why there would be any), bad writing or general willful ignorance on the writer. For example, Jeb Brooks who occasionally does trip reports on trains understood this point and he's into aviation where this terminology wouldn't directly carry over.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 16, 2021)

Publications used to have proofreaders and fact checkers.

Because of cost cutting and perhaps the fact that a sloppy article makes just as much money for the publication as a well-written and fact-checked one, these two positions were the first to go.


----------



## caravanman (Nov 16, 2021)

I agree that while the item is a bit snippy, I feel that the item is not unfair. Instead of her being told on AU that "she should have done more research, could have expected this and that, etc", we should maybe accept that the travelling public do not expect to put up with things that us train fans have grown sadly used to?


----------



## lordsigma (Nov 16, 2021)

Long distance train travel isn't for everyone. But it's great for those who aren't in a hurry and want to have a relaxing experience. Overnight in coach also takes some additional patience - I personally won't do it - it's always a sleeper for me.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 16, 2021)

So it’s ok for members of this forum to complain about various things during their trip, but god forbid a reporter does it?

Quite the double standard there.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 16, 2021)

Sidney said:


> That's been going on since Flex dining started. Once all the trains have traditional dining the complaints will stop. They already have on the Western trains. The author rode in Coach. Cafe menus are pretty much on par with flex. Once Coach passengers can eat in the dining car with traditional dining the bitching will end.


The current cafe menu is pretty sparse, too. Off the NEC, it was pretty bad even before Covid. They need to add bagels, fresh fruit salad, and some decent salads and sandwiches, even if they are pre made.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 16, 2021)

They did one on the Trans Siberian once and that one didn't irk me as much. But the writer also didn't come off as an entitled little brat either.


----------



## Sidney (Nov 16, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> The current cafe menu is pretty sparse, too. Off the NEC, it was pretty bad even before Covid. They need to add bagels, fresh fruit salad, and some decent salads and sandwiches, even if they are pre made.


I never understood why the flex dining menu can't include pre packaged sandwiches and subs. If you're riding for more than two days and flex is the only option,a cold sub would be most welcome. In Chicago and Philly I make sure to go to Jersey Mikes. Better than anything flex.


----------



## sttom (Nov 16, 2021)

In defense of the writer, she also wrote a separate article about what she did like. I took an 18-hour train ride from Chicago to DC. Here are the 7 best parts of the long trip.



SarahZ said:


> So it’s ok for members of this forum to complain about various things during their trip, but god forbid a reporter does it?
> 
> Quite the double standard there.


As someone else mentioned, Insider likes using contributors which is what she seems to be. The main difference between us and the writer is that our expectations of Amtrak are a lot more tempered compared to hers. Not to mention her non critical piece is contradictory to her critical one in a few ways. Which is worth pointing out. Not to mention reporter means a lot less now. By this standard, I'm a historian because I can and do make YouTube videos despite not being a trained historian. And based on Nylah's online footprint, she described herself as a writer, not a reporter or journalists.

For me personally, I don't think journalists deserve their inflated sense of self importance. But then again, I'm from the age group that grew up watching journalists lie us into wars and bailout companies that did themselves in. So for me at least, I don't trust them.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 16, 2021)

Fair enough. I still think a writer/blogger/whatever doesn’t deserve to be attacked when we address those types of issues/questions here every day. It’s still a double standard.


----------



## TrackWalker (Nov 16, 2021)

I challenge someone here to contact AARP and tell them you would like to write an Amtrak trip review. I’m sure they have a larger reader base than Insider.

Hell, they might even pay for the trip!

Any takers?


----------



## CraigInNC (Nov 16, 2021)

No one can realistically disagree that Amtrak can improve the housekeeping aspects of the train especially on the LD ones that get heavy usage. With that being said, I have long since come to believe that there is a negative bias with a large percentage of the general public regarding train travel. At least with regards to long distance travel. Some people think the experience has to be akin to riding the Orient Express in order for it to be considered a worthy alternative to the gold standard of airline travel. As if coach on Spirit is the height of elegance. The longest I have ever ridden in Coach on a LD train was from Charlotte to Washington about 9 hours or so in the daytime.


----------



## neroden (Nov 16, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> When did the Insider become "All Amtrak trip reports all the time"? I realize that the cost of such stories is minimal, so it is cheaper than buying real reporitng, but is there really a rapt reading public out there for these stories?


I'm not complaining -- it's probably more publicity for Amtrak than at any other news outlet on the planet


----------



## neroden (Nov 16, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I’ve been curious about this, too, so I looked up the author requirements for Business Insider.
> 
> They say they do not accept promotional or sponsored content, so my first theory, that Amtrak might have bought a “package” of articles for peanuts as cheap advertising, goes out the window.
> 
> ...


I think your analysis is very likely. I for one welcome the flood of Amtrak-promoting articles.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 16, 2021)

Sidney said:


> I never understood why the flex dining menu can't include pre packaged sandwiches and subs. If you're riding for more than two days and flex is the only option,a cold sub would be most welcome. In Chicago and Philly I make sure to go to Jersey Mikes. Better than anything flex.


It's not that a cold sub would be more welcome. It's that more variety would. And - some healthy options. That's the advantage of salads and other fresh food. They generally don't get packaged to last for months so they don't contain all the artificial ingredients.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 16, 2021)

The no table thing is rough, and I didn't realize not all coach seats had one so that's good to know. 

There do need to be better food options for coach. I know some is Covid related. If I had a trip more than 12 hours and I couldn't afford a roomette I'd fly at that point. I've found my tolerance level to be 12 hours or less for coach, 1 night for roomette, more than 1 night, bedroom. Everyone has to find their own.

Delays do cause some anxiety especially if you're getting in really late already. I've learned you need A LOT of padding on the schedule. Unfortunately, destinations aren't always accommodating of that.


----------



## neroden (Nov 16, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I wonder how these writing assignments are given out.
> 
> Does the writer propose the trip and story? Or does the editor just throw slips of paper in a hat and whatever gets pulled out is yours?
> 
> ...


Insider is mostly blind pitches by people trying to break into journalism. So it's basically a spate of freelancers.


----------



## Cal (Nov 17, 2021)

sttom said:


> For example, Jeb Brooks who occasionally does trip reports on trains understood this point and he's into aviation where this terminology wouldn't directly carry over.


Jeb Brooks releases pretty high-quality and well-narrated content, he did his research beforehand.


----------



## Cal (Nov 17, 2021)

CraigInNC said:


> As if coach on Spirit is the height of elegance.


Spirit, in many cases, is cheaper than Amtrak, even in coach, and takes much less time. Can't blame people for taking a cheaper and way faster option, but I welcome everyone who decides to take the train.


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 17, 2021)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Having to wear a muzzle mask for 18 hours is reason enough to shy away from the train.


Why, were you planning on biting someone?


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 17, 2021)

Skylark said:


> The no table thing is rough, and I didn't realize not all coach seats had one so that's good to know.


The lack of a tray table in the front surprised me on a LD trip once, and it wasn't my first trip. Not everyone researches and scrutinizes every little car diagram they can find. 

I don't know why some people think a person writing an _opinion_ article on a train trip needs to be an absolute expert on All Things Amtrak. I'm sure the readers appreciated knowing that bit about the lack of a tray table in the front.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 17, 2021)

Skylark said:


> The no table thing is rough, and I didn't realize not all coach seats had one so that's good to know.


Oh, yeah. My wife and I rode the Capitol Limited in 1989 when it was still single-level. When we left Chicago, we were assigned to the front row of an Amfleet 2 coach, and there was no tray table. That, plus the rowdy crowd in our coach, caused us to spend the whole night in the dome car, which was nice and dark and quiet, even if the seats didn't recline.

The airlines have ways of installing tray tables on bulkhead seats, I don't know why Amtrak doesn't.


----------



## Willbridge (Nov 17, 2021)

SarahZ said:


> The lack of a tray table in the front surprised me on a LD trip once, and it wasn't my first trip. Not everyone researches and scrutinizes every little car diagram they can find.
> 
> I don't know why some people think a person writing an _opinion_ article on a train trip needs to be an absolute expert on All Things Amtrak. I'm sure the readers appreciated knowing that bit about the lack of a tray table in the front.


I've been annoyed several times by the lack of a table in the front row of a coach, especially when expected to eat at my seat. Luckily some segments I had both seats to myself so I could kind of work sideways. I seem to remember eating a tasty meal and setting my champagne glass down on a fold-out table in a NWA 727 between Edmonton and Minneapolis. Now there would likely be an extra row of seats in that space but the point is that a fold-out table on the front bulkhead is not a very radical innovation.


----------



## Oreius (Nov 17, 2021)

I kind of agree with this lady in some respects. In terms of the Coach bathrooms, they are often not very clean. However, I don’t think it’s the Staff’s fault, but rather there some people who are slobs. I rode #91 back in September from Philadelphia to Kissimmee. The Coach bathrooms were cleaned during our layover in DC. Just five minutes after pulling out of Union Station, the Conductor comes over the intercom. The bathrooms in one of the (only 2) coaches was trashed!! He sounded very upset—and I don’t blame him. He said, “Look. We are all adults. I find it appalling the bathroom was trashed just 5 minutes after we left DC. Please do yourselves a favor and keep the rest room neat for your fellow passengers.”

18 hours in Coach is a long time—the longest I’ve been in Coach was 12 hours on the Adirondack. I had a seat buddy the whole time. However, the seats on Amtrak trains are wider than those in Economy Class on a plane. But, then again, not everyone respects each other’s space.

Unfortunately, the lady is right in that Coach pax do not have access to the Diner (Sleeper Lounge). Pre-Covid, Coach pax could dine in the diner first-come. The food in the Lounge is typically high-sodium and carb fare. However, when I ride the Keystones, there is no food service. So, I always bring my own food aboard—even when traveling in the sleepers.

Train travel is just like another form of travel—you get what you pay for. Sleepers are very expensive—though you can snag discounts if you book early. I ride Amtrak for the experience—I don’t care about the time it takes. This lady was probably on a timeline and on a budget and so I can see why she was frustrated. But, it’s what you have to expect unfortunately.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Nov 17, 2021)

Oreius said:


> I kind of agree with this lady in some respects. In terms of the Coach bathrooms, they are often not very clean. However, I don’t think it’s the Staff’s fault, but rather there some people who are slobs.



Such is the case with most public bathrooms that are rarely cleaned.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 17, 2021)

Oreius said:


> I kind of agree with this lady in some respects. In terms of the Coach bathrooms, they are often not very clean. However, I don’t think it’s the Staff’s fault, but rather there some people who are slobs. I rode #91 back in September from Philadelphia to Kissimmee. The Coach bathrooms were cleaned during our layover in DC. Just five minutes after pulling out of Union Station, the Conductor comes over the intercom. The bathrooms in one of the (only 2) coaches was trashed!! He sounded very upset—and I don’t blame him. He said, “Look. We are all adults. I find it appalling the bathroom was trashed just 5 minutes after we left DC. Please do yourselves a favor and keep the rest room neat for your fellow passengers.”



I rode coach on the Silver Star back in 2012 - 20 hours between Baltimore and Tampa. I was particularly struck by how clean the restrooms were the entire trip. I'm not sure how they did it, but there was a checklist on the back of the restroom door with the time and date of each cleaning, and the signature of the person who either cleaned it or verified that it was clean. The cleanings appeared to be fairly regular, like every couple of hours. Of course, 3 years later, when I rode the Silver Meteor, this system appeared to be gone, and the coach restrooms were pretty nasty. Last June I rode the Capitol Limited in coach between Pittsburgh and Washington, and the restrooms weren't too bad, but then, the train wasn't that full, either. The restrooms in the Northeast Regionals are also pretty decent, and they run with a lot of passengers. I'm not sure if they get cleaned along the way.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 17, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I rode coach on the Silver Star back in 2012 - 20 hours between Baltimore and Tampa. I was particularly struck by how clean the restrooms were the entire trip. I'm not sure how they did it, but there was a checklist on the back of the restroom door with the time and date of each cleaning, and the signature of the person who either cleaned it or verified that it was clean. The cleanings appeared to be fairly regular, like every couple of hours. Of course, 3 years later, when I rode the Silver Meteor, this system appeared to be gone, and the coach restrooms were pretty nasty. Last June I rode the Capitol Limited in coach between Pittsburgh and Washington, and the restrooms weren't too bad, but then, the train wasn't that full, either. The restrooms in the Northeast Regionals are also pretty decent, and they run with a lot of passengers. I'm not sure if they get cleaned along the way.


Like most things Amtrak, YMMV!


----------



## Michigan Mom (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm kind of sad that this is what modern reporting has devolved into.


----------



## neroden (Nov 20, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I rode coach on the Silver Star back in 2012 - 20 hours between Baltimore and Tampa. I was particularly struck by how clean the restrooms were the entire trip. I'm not sure how they did it, but there was a checklist on the back of the restroom door with the time and date of each cleaning, and the signature of the person who either cleaned it or verified that it was clean. The cleanings appeared to be fairly regular, like every couple of hours. Of course, 3 years later, when I rode the Silver Meteor, this system appeared to be gone, and the coach restrooms were pretty nasty. Last June I rode the Capitol Limited in coach between Pittsburgh and Washington, and the restrooms weren't too bad, but then, the train wasn't that full, either. The restrooms in the Northeast Regionals are also pretty decent, and they run with a lot of passengers. I'm not sure if they get cleaned along the way.


The system you experienced on the Silver Star is the official system, and I think the Silver Meteor attendant was just slacking.


----------



## neroden (Nov 20, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> I'm kind of sad that this is what modern reporting has devolved into.


The problem is that the funding streams aren't correct, so the incentives are wrong. What we need are 501(c)(3) not-for-profits and other charities devoted to journalism -- like the Scott Trust, which owns the Guardian (UK). A bunch of those and we'd get better journalism.

Along similar lines, the Tampa Bay Times is owned by the Poynter Institute and, since 2016, the Philadelphia Inquirer is owned by the Lenfest Institute, both charities devoted to promoting journalism.

There's some recent progress in this regard: the Salt Lake Tribune was recently reorganized as a charity. (Maybe I will donate to them!)









IRS Approves Newspaper’s Bid To Be A Public Charity


The Salt Lake Tribune has announced that it is now recognized by the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) as a 501(c)(3) organization.




www.forbes.com





If a newspaper wants to endorse candidates they'd have to be a 501(c)(4) in the US, but they're very similar. The point is to have the newspaper owned by an organization with an endowment, donations from the public, and an explicit chartered mission of promoting journalism, rather than of "making profits".

And more news on this topic:








Among Local Media, Conversions to Nonprofit Ownership Accelerate - Non Profit News | Nonprofit Quarterly


As the local commercial media business model collapses, an increasing number of traditional news operations are seeking to convert to nonprofit ownership.




nonprofitquarterly.org





And I'm finding more information on not-for-profit news outlets at that site. This one is doing massive, indepth research articles on topics most of us don't know much about:








Indian Country Today’s Future Is Bright after Near-Death Experience - Non Profit News | Nonprofit Quarterly


Indian Country Today nearly shuttered forever almost four years ago. But with a strong nonprofit business model, the publication has had a stunning revival.




nonprofitquarterly.org





And if you happen to be running a news outlet and want to convert:








Online Guide Outlines Steps for Media to Convert to Nonprofit Ownership - Non Profit News | Nonprofit Quarterly


How common has nonprofit media become? Common enough to justify a guide on how for-profit publications can convert to nonprofit ownership.




nonprofitquarterly.org


----------



## JoshP (Nov 21, 2021)

Here we go: I spent 60 hours traveling on Amtrak trains from New York to Texas. Here are 11 things that surprised me most.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Nov 25, 2021)

I went aboard Amtrak's new long-distance trains transforming America's languishing rail network, and now I want to take a cross-country train trip


Travelers really have to embrace the "journey is the destination" motif when taking Amtrak. But new upgrades are making journeys more enjoyable.




www.yahoo.com





one of the originals just re dated with this weeks date


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Dec 16, 2021)

Things You Should Know Before Taking an Overnight Amtrak Train Ride (insider.com) She was surprised by things that should've been easy to figure out.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 16, 2021)

The article's raison d'être is to point out negatives, not to give a balanced view of the trips. We train fans tend to forget that others may have no experience of trains at all, so although the writer comes across as a bit of an air-head, maybe their main points are useful to others?
Mentioning the size of "cup holders" as an issue does smack of desperately searching for negatives!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 16, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> I'm kind of sad that this is what modern reporting has devolved into.


I was so disappointed that I demanded my money back. Only by refusing to pay anything can we finally get the kind of reporting we truly deserve.



Oreius said:


> I kind of agree with this lady in some respects. In terms of the Coach bathrooms, they are often not very clean. However, I don’t think it’s the Staff’s fault, but rather there some people who are slobs.


The only people tasked with (and compensated for) keeping coach facilities clean are Amtrak staff. Blaming customers did not alter or minimize my duties when I was cleaning restrooms for minimum wage in my youth, so why should I tolerate such task shirking now?


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Another train ride review from Insider ...this one has almost completely positive comments.

"I traveled around the continental US by train in under 30 days using an Amtrak Rail Pass I got for $299 (the price is now closer to $499).

Traveling by Amtrak trains was the perfect segue into the intrepid world of solo travel. The room options were impressive and even more comfortable than flying first class in the air."









I spent over 160 hours traveling to major US cities by train for $299. Here are 10 things that surprised me


As a solo traveler, I spent days riding Amtrak trains with my summer Rail Pass. From kind passengers to fresh meals, here's what I found surprising.




www.insider.com


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jan 4, 2022)

That is well written, unlike a few of the other recent stories from Insider.com. She comes from a naive viewpoint but it is somewhat refreshing, and it is good to know she is now a fan.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Jan 4, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> That is well written, unlike a few of the other recent stories from Insider.com. She comes from a naive viewpoint but it is somewhat refreshing, and it is good to know she is now a fan.


True.


"This entire piece is basically a paean to train travel.

With ample legroom, a long digital detox, friendly people to chat with, I can't praise train travel enough. Plus I get to fulfill my dream of staring out of a train window wistfully thinking about my long-lost paramour. "


I think it's too bad she left out her route and the places she visited. 
Maybe there will be follow-up articles.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 4, 2022)

If the author traveled on the rail.pass how did she get a roomette? Of course she could have used a separate segment. i did that on my pass last September adding two roomettes.

Good article and very positive.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Rail travel must be a hot topic. Another Insider trip report. She got a great price.

Nothing much about the food but good observations about LD trains.









I took a 35-hour train ride from Denver to San Francisco for $74. Here are 8 things that surprised me.


I spent over a day riding an Amtrak train from Colorado to California through the Rocky Mountains. Here's what I found surprising from my trip.




www.insider.com





"My ticket cost $74 (thanks to a 50%-off sale from Amtrak), but I was still traveling in coach and had to sleep in my seat.

If there wasn't a sale, flying would've been both a cheaper and more convenient option."


----------



## MARC Rider (Jan 13, 2022)

tgstubbs1 said:


> "My ticket cost $74 (thanks to a 50%-off sale from Amtrak), but I was still traveling in coach and had to sleep in my seat.
> 
> If there wasn't a sale, flying would've been both a cheaper and more convenient option."


I've noticed that even without the sales, the Amtrak coach tickets seem to be cheaper than usual. Is this also true for the airlines? And, when it comes to the cheap airline fares quoted in these sorts of news articles, I never seem to be able to find them when I want to fly somewhere.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 13, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> I've noticed that even without the sales, the Amtrak coach tickets seem to be cheaper than usual. Is this also true for the airlines? And, when it comes to the cheap airline fares quoted in these sorts of news articles, I never seem to be able to find them when I want to fly somewhere.


It's called "Bait and Switch" Joe!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 13, 2022)

tgstubbs1 said:


> "My ticket cost $74 (thanks to a 50%-off sale from Amtrak), but I was still traveling in coach and had to sleep in my seat.


This seems to be a good time to travel in coach for cheap but I'm a bit too old and my trips are a bit too long.



PaTrainFan said:


> That is well written, unlike a few of the other recent stories from Insider.com. She comes from a naive viewpoint but it is somewhat refreshing, and it is good to know she is now a fan.


It's not exactly balanced but maybe it sparks some interest in people tired of flying or driving.



MARC Rider said:


> And, when it comes to the cheap airline fares quoted in these sorts of news articles, I never seem to be able to find them when I want to fly somewhere.





Bob Dylan said:


> It's called "Bait and Switch" Joe!


If you're very flexible about travel dates and destinations you can find inexpensive fares. People would hear that I flew for whatever price and figure I could find them the same deal, but when they came to me they had already locked themselves into dates and destinations with only the day of purchase to work with.


----------



## Exvalley (Jan 20, 2022)

The articles just keep on coming:








I spent 60 hours on trains traveling between NYC and Miami to avoid flying. Next time I'll face my fears and get on a plane.


Insider's reporter has never been a fan of flying but thought that the comfort and privacy of long-haul train travel weren't worth the longer trip.




www.insider.com


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Jan 20, 2022)

It seems they often quote the number of hours on the train. 160 hours, 35 hours, etc. I guess it comes from their point of view about the speed of train travel.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Jan 20, 2022)

That‘s the poo puri girl again. It’s not so much the articles keep coming (they do) but each article seems to be published five times with a few tweaks. I’d really like to know who at Amtrak is behind them and what the pay off is/was. Going out on a limb I’d assume it’s Gardner since all the writers are millennials. I’m sure whoever is behind them flipped when the first bunch came out negative. Suggestion to management ride the trains yourselves instead of relying on hired reporters to tell you and the world what’s going on with your company.

My hunch someone at Amtrak knows someone at Insider so while no money or consideration may be trading hands some sort of quid pro quo is going on or at the very minimum a favor between friends.



Exvalley said:


> The articles just keep on coming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bms (Jan 20, 2022)

I just hate how they format these articles as lists rather than actual articles.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Jan 20, 2022)

bms said:


> I just hate how they format these articles as lists rather than actual articles.


Maybe Insder gives them the format?


----------



## joelkfla (Jan 20, 2022)

tgstubbs1 said:


> Maybe Insder gives them the format?


Maybe the authors don't possess the skills to write an actual article.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2022)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> I’d really like to know who at Amtrak is behind them and what the pay off is/was. Going out on a limb I’d assume it’s Gardner since all the writers are millennials. I’m sure whoever is behind them flipped when the first bunch came out negative. Suggestion to management ride the trains yourselves instead of relying on hired reporters to tell you and the world what’s going on with your company.
> 
> My hunch someone at Amtrak knows someone at Insider so while no money or consideration may be trading hands some sort of quid pro quo is going on or at the very minimum a favor between friends.


Objection, assuming facts not in evidence.


----------



## Night Ranger (Jan 20, 2022)

Ryan said:


> Objection, assuming facts not in evidence.


Objection sustained.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Jan 20, 2022)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> My hunch someone at Amtrak knows someone at Insider so while no money or consideration may be trading hands some sort of quid pro quo is going on or at the very minimum a favor between friends.



But the tone of most of these articles suggest someone else might be behind them. 

Probably somebody that works for the airlines


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 20, 2022)

tgstubbs1 said:


> But the tone of most of these articles suggest someone else might be behind them.
> 
> Probably somebody that works for the airlines


This forum excels at finding zebras in a field full of horses.


----------



## Exvalley (Jan 20, 2022)

The article says that Amtrak did not provide the ticket, so I don't think that they were behind the article.


----------



## Cal (Jan 21, 2022)

Ryan said:


> Objection, assuming facts not in evidence.





Night Ranger said:


> Objection sustained.


First off, I agree, and I believe they have to say if they are being paid to write positively about a company. 
Secondly, why would Gardner want people to publish multiple articles on how bad Amtrak can be, driving away potential passengers? Unless it's part of their anti-long distance plan to drive down ridership. 

And lastly, love the language.


----------



## flitcraft (Jan 21, 2022)

Soon to come article:

"I spent 30 hours on an Amtrak train and survived due to one weird trick"


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 21, 2022)

flitcraft said:


> Soon to come article: "I spent 30 hours on an Amtrak train and survived due to one weird trick"


"Top ten secrets Amtrak does not want anyone to know. (Number 6 will shock you!)"


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Feb 1, 2022)

Longer version of previous article 









14 things that surprised me the most about overnight Amtrak rides after spending 60 hours in sleeper cars


Expensive fares, a shower-toilet combo, and fuzzy blankets are a few of the things that Insider's reporter found surprising on Amtrak sleeper cars.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Eric in East County (Feb 2, 2022)

Amtrak should figure out a way share the trip reports which are posted on *AU* with potential customers. These are written by real people who merely want to share their travel experiences, both good and bad, with other people who travel by train. (Those trip reports written by experience train travelers often contain useful tips and information which can make traveling by train a more positive experience.)

We consider trip reports, particularly those that are well written, to be more honest and believable than Amtrak advertising or the articles written by professional writers who, more often than not, have some agenda they wish to promote.

Eric & Pat


----------



## Cal (Feb 2, 2022)

Eric in East County said:


> Amtrak should figure out a way share the trip reports which are posted on *AU* with potential customers. These are written by real people who merely want to share their travel experiences, both good and bad, with other people who travel by train. (Those trip reports written by experience train travelers often contain useful tips and information which can make traveling by train a more positive experience.)
> 
> We consider trip reports, particularly those that are well written, to be more honest and believable than Amtrak advertising or the articles written by professional writers who, more often than not, have some agenda they wish to promote.
> 
> Eric & Pat


Amtrak has no affiliation with AU other than the name and what we discuss, but they probably don’t know of us and/or don’t pay attention. Also, why would Amtrak want to share trip reports where the bad is not overlooked?

there are many other ways to share trip reports online, I’m sure.


----------



## Eric in East County (Feb 2, 2022)

Cal said:


> Amtrak has no affiliation with AU other than the name and what we discuss, but they probably don’t know of us and/or don’t pay attention. Also, why would Amtrak want to share trip reports where the bad is not overlooked?
> 
> there are many other ways to share trip reports online, I’m sure.


We are aware that Amtrak has no connection to AU. It is not unusual for businesses to request reviews from their customers which they later post on-line. (A trip report is a sort of review.) There are some, of course, who might say that Amtrak is not really a business but an entity that exists to provide a mandated service. And, unlike a business, this entity has little incentive to satisfy its existing customers or attract new ones. If this *is* the case, we can understand why Amtrak has no interest in reading trip reports and in using these trip reports to help promote train travel.


----------



## Arctifox (Feb 3, 2022)

I completely agree with Eric. Of course reviews might also contain negative parts, but companies provide products for reviews all the time knowing that there might be negative feedback in it (or mostly negative feedback), but people go for those reviews because they are not just praising the product but allow them to get an idea if it's a good idea to buy.


----------



## Exvalley (Feb 3, 2022)

I hate to say this, but if Amtrak is going to actively solicit reviews, they really need to up their game or they will be sorely disappointed. 

We all love Amtrak here, but there are some serious issues, such as:
1) Persistent delays;
2) Indifferent service attendants;
3) Old and worn equipment;
4) Flex dining


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Feb 4, 2022)

5) Lack of competent leadership


----------



## Joe from PA (Feb 4, 2022)

Exvalley said:


> I hate to say this, but if Amtrak is going to actively solicit reviews, they really need to up their game or they will be sorely disappointed.
> 
> We all love Amtrak here, but there are some serious issues, such as:
> 1) Persistent delays;
> ...



1) The freight companies own most of the tracks. 
2) Some have been better than others, but generally OK.
3) Old maybe, but I have not noticed "worn". New means no toilet in the roomettes...hate that.
4) Flex is fine, just serve it in a dining car.

#s 3 and 4 may be the reasons we stop going to Florida by rail.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Feb 4, 2022)

A different publication but typical format.









24 hours on the Coast Starlight, one of America's most scenic train routes


Along the West Coast of the United States, 1,377 miles of railroad tracks run from Seattle to Los Angeles -- a route often named as one of the most beautiful train journeys in America.




www.cnn.com





"
I chose the most affordable option of a coach seat (starting from about $100), which had more leg room than I anticipated -- not that I spent much time in it.For much of the trip, I sat in the sightseer lounge, the main attraction of the Coast Starlight -- an airy observation car with windows that stretch up to the ceiling, allowing expansive views."


----------



## Sidney (Feb 4, 2022)

Joe from PA said:


> 1) The freight companies own most of the tracks.
> 2) Some have been better than others, but generally OK.
> 3) Old maybe, but I have not noticed "worn". New means no toilet in the roomettes...hate that.
> 4) Flex is fine, just serve it in a dining car.
> ...


Was on the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle earlier this week. The transition from Traditional to flexible dining was jarring.


----------



## neroden (Feb 7, 2022)

Don't get me started on Amtrak's deficiencies. They can't even manage to publish a timetable due to CEO incompetence -- you expect them to publish reviews? They need to get the basics working.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Mar 25, 2022)

She’s back…








I travelled in first class on an Amtrak Acela train for the first time. Here are 7 things you should know before booking a ticket.


Insider's reporter travelled on an Amtrak Acela train and learned a few things about first-class seating, dining, and exclusive lounges.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Mar 25, 2022)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> She’s back...



And she still looks bored to tears. Doesn’t this girl ever smile?

And it’s such an effort to hold a glass in your hand to stop it from falling. How did she ever manage to get enough energy to do that?

If overnight in a roomette (all expenses paid) is too much for her, and first class on Acela (all expenses paid) is too much for her, may I suggest a nice several months on a freighter in rough seas (no expenses paid and she works for her passage) so she can come back and write another 20 or so “comparison” articles?


----------



## GAT (Mar 25, 2022)

What surprised me was all the things she "didn't know and wished she had" before booking or getting on the train. Not much of a journalist if she didn't do her research on the simple stuff.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2022)

Nobody would find a "I'm a reported so I did all the research and wasn't surprised by anything" story even remotely interesting.

The "things you wouldn't necessarily know" are the whole point of the story for the audience it's intended for*.

*We're not that audience. While it's easy and fun to dunk on the silly non-train people that don't know everything that we know and write about it, it's really kind of unbecoming and pointless. Far more people are going to come across that article and consider giving Amtrak a shot than there are that will randomly stumble in here and read our rantings and decide that Amtrak is for them.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Mar 25, 2022)

Ryan said:


> Nobody would find a "I'm a reported so I did all the research and wasn't surprised by anything" story even remotely interesting.
> 
> While it's easy and fun to dunk on the silly non-train people that don't know everything that we know and write about it, it's really kind of unbecoming and pointless.



I see your points, Ryan. But with all due respect, I would be much more likely to read or watch and enjoy a thoroughly researched article or video. For example, Simply Railway does thorough research, and his videos are enjoyable and fascinating.

I also enjoy videos by some people who aren’t train experts but learn as they go and approach their trips with an upbeat sense of humor and joy in learning about the trains. Jeb Brooks is an example, as is the Canadian Michael Downie.

I did not mean to be unbecoming in criticizing the article writer here. I think it’s her attitude — she seems so bored and that these trips are a chore for her—that annoys me.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 25, 2022)

The point about having to hold onto her glass is a valid one. She is not “weak”. The smooth trays without even a divot to hold a glass are a pain. You can’t read or work on your laptop because you’re busy holding your drink to keep it from spilling.

She added to her statement by giving everyone the tip of leaving the liquid in the container and just drinking from the bottle or can. This is helpful to those who have never been on a train and may not know that.


----------



## Cal (Mar 25, 2022)

Complaining about four options for breakfast? Don't some US carriers only give two options (not including special meals) for domestic first class?


----------



## jis (Mar 25, 2022)

SarahZ said:


> She added to her statement by giving everyone the tip of leaving the liquid in the container and just drinking from the bottle or can. This is helpful to those who have never been on a train and may not know that.


This is also helpful to people who are only used to riding trains like the Eurostar or the Shinkansen.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I see your points, Ryan. But with all due respect, I would be much more likely to read or watch and enjoy a thoroughly researched article or video. For example, Simply Railway does thorough research, and his videos are enjoyable and fascinating.


Which is why you aren't the targeted audience for this article. That doesn't make it a bad article, it just makes it for other people.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 26, 2022)

Cal said:


> Complaining about four options for breakfast? Don't some US carriers only give two options (not including special meals) for domestic first class?


The vast majority of my First Class flights have no meals and those that do are longer than this trip.



Mystic River Dragon said:


> I did not mean to be unbecoming in criticizing the article writer here. I think it’s her attitude — she seems so bored and that these trips are a chore for her—that annoys me.


I saw nothing unfair about your criticism and your opinion of this article is as valid as any other. There are many bloggers who do not appeal to me personally but rather few that leave me wondering how they ended up writing about a topic that seems to bring no passion or joy to their life.



Ryan said:


> While it's easy and fun to dunk on the silly non-train people that don't know everything that we know and write about it, it's really kind of unbecoming and pointless.


I wish she _did_ act a little silly as it would add a bit of humor and levity to these otherwise drab reports.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Apr 3, 2022)

I upgraded to first class on Amtrak. Here are 12 things that surprised me about the trip.


Insider's reporter wasn't expecting fresh fruit, single-row and rear-facing seating, and such a big drink menu on her first-class Amtrak Acela ride.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 3, 2022)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> I upgraded to first class on Amtrak. Here are 12 things that surprised me about the trip.
> 
> 
> Insider's reporter wasn't expecting fresh fruit, single-row and rear-facing seating, and such a big drink menu on her first-class Amtrak Acela ride.
> ...


Well, I would agree with her on most of this. I like riding first class on the Acela, but I always do so with points or an upgrade coupon. I'm not sure I would fork over the extra $100+ for it for a 2 hour 20 minute trip between New York and Baltimore. (well, maybe if I were going all the way to Boston, but I've been able to avoid doing that so far.)


----------



## John from RI (Apr 3, 2022)

neroden said:


> Don't get me started on Amtrak's deficiencies. They can't even manage to publish a timetable due to CEO incompetence -- you expect them to publish reviews? They need to get the basics working.


Refusing to publish a time table is beyond incompetence. It reflects an attitude of contempt for train riders.


----------



## neroden (Apr 5, 2022)

John from RI said:


> Refusing to publish a time table is beyond incompetence. It reflects an attitude of contempt for train riders.


I'm going to politely apply Hanlon's Razor, though see also Grey's Law. 

I think there's strong evidence that it's incompetence by someone who fundamentally doesn't understand the most basic things about passenger trains. I don't really care what their attitude is; we need someone competent in charge. The steps for this are (1) get Biden to make new Amtrak Board appointments, (2) get the new Amtrak Board to appoint someone who actually takes trains routinely as CEO


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Apr 11, 2022)

Another Insider story. Not Amtrak but gives an idea of other fluff stories they do. I found it more interesting than the Amtrak ones. Be interesting to see if I see her write the story again next week lol









I live on a cruise ship for free. Here's what it's like being a 'wife on board,' plus what I spend each week.


For half the year, I get the luxuries of cruises for free while my husband works on the ship as an engineer. Here's what it's like and what I spend.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Jun 6, 2022)

This weeks installment..








I took an 18-hour train ride from DC to Chicago for $87. Here are 4 things that surprised me about the trip.


This wasn't my first time spending nearly a day riding coach on the Capitol Limited line, but I still had new experiences on my recent long-haul trip.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## PaulM (Jun 6, 2022)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> This weeks installment..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how these glitches crept in:

A diner or diner-lounge booth was labeled "capitol limited coach class empty row"

A single level train was labeled "capitol limited train from dc to chicago"


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 7, 2022)

PaulM said:


> I'm not sure how these glitches crept in:
> 
> A diner or diner-lounge booth was labeled "capitol limited coach class empty row"
> 
> A single level train was labeled "capitol limited train from dc to chicago"



Perhaps they have one or two photo editors for all their articles, not connected to the author.

“Here’s a picture of something in a train! Here’s a photo caption! Just toss them together — if they don’t match, who cares! People only look at pictures anyway—they don’t read anything!” 

(When I was an editor, I had to deal with some graphics departments that actually had that attitude—and clean up their mess.)


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Jul 13, 2022)

She’s back again 









11 tips for Amtrak travel from a train rider who spent 75 hours critiquing different seat booking types


This seasoned Amtrak rider, who's traveled the East Coast, has plenty of tips for every type of ticket purchase.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 13, 2022)

Great chuckle this morning—thanks!

She doesn’t know anyone who has taken as many Amtrak rides as she has?

(Hey, over here! Check out AU!)

She’s a seasoned Amtrak traveler?

(Give yourself another 30 years or so, sweetie, and take a train somewhere out of the east coast—then you can say you’re a seasoned Amtrak traveler.)


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Jul 24, 2022)

for an article released today she must have riden a few years ago..the sad part is she says she wouldn’t do it again and that was when the train was nice. 









I spent 8 hours on Amtrak's Texas Eagle for $47, and it felt like flying business class, but I wouldn't do it again


I took the Texas Eagle from San Antonio to Alpine for the first time and didn't expect the lack of WiFi, bumpy ride, and limited coach dining menu.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 24, 2022)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> for an article released today she must have riden a few years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least this one seems interested in the trip and not bored. And she was willing to talk to other travelers and actually listen to them. So it wasn’t all about her.

You’re right—It has to be an older article, since the lounge isn’t around anymore and neither is the nice traditional food.

Maybe she’s spending time inside in the air conditioning during a heatwave clearing out old files.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2022)

She rode the Coast starlight from LAX to Oakland. 









I made so many mistakes on my first long-distance train ride that I flew back home. Here are 12 things I wish I'd known before I left.


I made rookie mistakes on Amtrak's Coast Starlight train, like wearing uncomfortable clothes and trying to eat in the dining car as a coach passenger.




www.insider.com


----------



## TheCrescent (Aug 21, 2022)

Steve4031 said:


> She rode the Coast starlight from LAX to Oakland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how the author of that article is able to get out of bed and make it through the day, given the complete lack of sense, and total obliviousness, that the person has.

I’d be mortified telling family and friends that I had done what the author did. I certainly wouldn’t write an article about my own idiotic mistakes like that.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 21, 2022)

TheCrescent said:


> I wonder how the author of that article is able to get out of bed and make it through the day, given the complete lack of sense, and total obliviousness, that the person has.
> 
> I’d be mortified telling family and friends that I had done what the author did. I certainly wouldn’t write an article about my own idiotic mistakes like that.



I actually liked her! 

That could very easily be me trying to take a plane, having not done it in 30 years and not having any idea of where to start or what the procedures are. And looking completely dumb to everyone around me.

And even the expert Amtrak travelers don’t find the website easy.

I felt really bad for her that she was wearing a lovely outfit but still couldn’t eat in the dining car.

She was much easier for me to take than some of the snarky self-satisfied people who have written similar articles.


----------



## TheCrescent (Aug 21, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I actually liked her!
> 
> That could very easily be me trying to take a plane, having not done it in 30 years and not having any idea of where to start or what the procedures are. And looking completely dumb to everyone around me.
> 
> ...


It’s not hard to see that your ticket-which appears online and then is emailed to you- is for a combination of trains and buses instead of the Coast Starlight.

And if I were taking a trip for work (to write an article about it), I’d carefully check everything in advance and research everything to ensure that everything was covered. She didn’t bother to even check her ticket, much less figure anything else out.

And if I screwed up like she did, I certainly wouldn’t write an article about it.


----------



## cassie225 (Aug 22, 2022)

She did say she enjoyed the folks she met on her trip, that tamale was awfully nasty looking lol and she should have done more research, but I kinda enjoyed her article, but she wore heels and a long dress, does anyone remember that one time train ride episode on Sex and the City lol


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Aug 22, 2022)

All these articles are fluff but more or less entertaining. It would really be interesting to know why Insider has been continuously running Amtrak articles for a couple years straight now. Especially since they don’t seem have an agenda (for or against) rail travel.

I know we’ve debated it in the past if Amtrak came to them or vice versa. Whatever the case it gets long distance rail travel in the news which is a good thing.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 22, 2022)

Some of the article is confusing and contradictory. For instance she talks about starting with baby steps but books two 10+ hour segments as her very first trip. You can fly clear across an ocean with that much time so it's a long trip in my book. That being said some of her difficulties are completely relatable or at least understandable. For instance long hold times coupled with a barely functioning website is a legitimate complaint. I've also had big problems with temperatures on Amtrak, both too hot and too cold. Blocking coach customers from using the dining car makes sense if you know the intricacies of Amtrak staffing but how are new customers supposed to anticipate that? I also believe that Amtrak can and should do more to warn new and infrequent travelers that they are about to buy a bus ticket. If Americans wanted to ride buses they'd be on the Greyhound or Megabus website. If it's a only a short connecting segment between two longer train segments maybe it's fine as is but a multi-hour slog on one or more buses should come with warnings so obvious that nobody could possibly miss them.

Now, back to some of those contradictions...


> I approached my first train ride with a survivalist mindset.





> I showed up [...] in a floor-length dress and expensive, impractical shoes.


That is an interesting interpretation of survivalist methodology.



> I tend to rank my travel experiences on a scale of "ouch" to "call an ambulance."





> In my opinion, the seats were [...] nap-friendly [...] I can sleep almost anywhere.


These can both be true but usually someone with a bad back struggles to sleep easily.



> I'm impulsive and, as it pertains to travel, disorganized.


At least she's aware enough to see where the breakdown has occurred.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Aug 27, 2022)

Negative title for a positive article.  








My sister and I squeezed into Amtrak's $600 roomette for 35 hours. Look inside our 23-square-foot space with a closet, beds, and no bathroom.


We split the cost of a private Superliner room on the Coast Starlight train. It was small and all of our meals were included in the ticket price.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## bonzoesc (Aug 27, 2022)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> All these articles are fluff but more or less entertaining. It would really be interesting to know why Insider has been continuously running Amtrak articles for a couple years straight now. Especially since they don’t seem have an agenda (for or against) rail travel.


Business Insider is kind of like huffington post or buzz feed where they don’t have an agenda beyond seeing what articles bring viewers and paying some freelancer embarrassingly little to write the same thing again.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Nov 8, 2022)

Apparently Amtrak isn’t that bad now that she’s been tried trains in Europe.








I bunked with 3 strangers in a shared cabin on an overnight train in Europe. It was bumpy, cramped, and I wouldn't do it again.


What are 11 hours on an OBB Nightjet train from Austria to Italy in a shared sleeper cabin like? Bumpy, uncomfortable, and not recommended.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 8, 2022)

Amtrakfflyer said:


> Apparently Amtrak isn’t that bad now that she’s been tried trains in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She obviously doesn’t have the same clout as Simply Railway—whenever he’s on a train where people share a room, he almost always says “But I was lucky and managed to get a room to myself”!


----------



## Willbridge (Nov 8, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> She obviously doesn’t have the same clout as Simply Railway—whenever he’s on a train where people share a room, he almost always says “But I was lucky and managed to get a room to myself”!


I do have to agree that a couchette/liegewagen berth is not as comfortable as an Amtrak berth. A fairer comparison is with sleeping in North American leg-rest coach seats, which some of us like and others don't. And, I've slept in 6-passenger compartments that made me wish that a 4-passenger compartment was available!


----------



## Nick Farr (Nov 11, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> She obviously doesn’t have the same clout as Simply Railway—whenever he’s on a train where people share a room, he almost always says “But I was lucky and managed to get a room to myself”!


He was doing a lot of traveling during the pandemic, to be fair.


----------

